# Titanium



## Tritium (Oct 25, 2006)

:devil:OK I have obtained Titanium, 6Al 4V in the following sizes:

1.5" diameter by 30" 
1 3/8" dia X 4 5/8 "
1 3/8" dia X 3.5"
1 3/16" dia X 6"
.750" diameter by 5" 4 pieces
.562" diameter by 10" 3 pieces

I also have .045" 6Al 4V welding wire and .030 dead soft Pure Ti wire and
12.25" of 3/4" OD titanium pipe with 1/8" thick walls.


I have machined brass in the past ONCE. No other machining experience but I have access to a retired master machinist.

I have a mini-mill and a mini-lathe both still boxed and new.

What should I create?

And No I am going to learn on something more difficult than aluminum.

Suggestions?

Thurmond


----------



## Loomy (Oct 25, 2006)

Make some U2 18650 body tubes. That is an unfilled niche that you could tap with a limited run once you figure out how to do it.


----------



## aosty (Oct 25, 2006)

Practice on aluminum first!!


----------



## highorder (Oct 25, 2006)

PRACTICE WITH ALUMINUM FIRST!!!!!!!!

and BTW, you have a small fortune in Ti. use it wisely.

are you willing to part with any of that stock? perhaps one of these? (1.18" diameter by 8")






I have a whole shop to throw at that stuff!


----------



## Tritium (Oct 25, 2006)

aosty said:


> Practice on aluminum first!!


 
How about I practice on stainless steel first. I want to learn
on something harder than aluminum.

Thurmond


----------



## highorder (Oct 25, 2006)

why? 



if you have no experience, start with something forgiving. aluminum, 1018 steel, plastic, anything but the good stuff! 

unless you have money to WASTE, start at the beginning.


----------



## Tritium (Oct 25, 2006)

highorder said:


> are you willing to part with any of that stock? perhaps one of these? (1.18" diameter by 8")


 

Too early to say yes or no but I am not ruling it out either.

Thurmond


----------



## Tritium (Oct 25, 2006)

highorder said:


> why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OK I won't use Ti to start since it is so high priced but I have a lot of scrap stainless that should simulate the hardness in machining. I do also have mild steel, delrin, teflon and I can cast any shape in aluminum or brass I want but what types of objects should I try to turn or mill for practice?

Also I am looking for ideas for the Ti based on the sizes I listed that would minimize waste, for example use the roughly 1/2 inch Ti for ARC AAA style tubes, etc. (Just how much and what size Ti stock is needed for a premium McLux light?)

Thurmond


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 25, 2006)

I would agree with everyone above. Start off with aluminum.

However if you go straight to Ti, go very slow with extremely sharp tools.

And remember Ti burns and once lit can NOT be extinguished. 

So very slow. Also drilling should be done with HSS+Cobalt drills.
Good luck.


----------



## FirstDsent (Oct 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Anglepoise*
> And remember Ti burns and once lit can NOT be extinguished.


Delta fire? Schweeet! That'll put a new spin on the burning bag of dog poop/dorbell prank!
-Happy Haloween sucka's!

Bernie


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 25, 2006)

My Lathe is like 4x the size of the Mini and I played with Titanium and gave it up. With a Mini-Lathe I would'nt even touch Titanium but if you have lots of time you'll be ok  


Mac


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 26, 2006)

Go for it...

More than one member, on this forum, are making some fantastic lights and associated parts with mini lathes and milling machines.

Set up your machines, and give the basics a try...i.e. simple facing cuts, some turning, and drilling...just to get the feel for the machines capabilites...then go for it.

You have the Ti...so half of the battle is over.

We're all still learning...

Love to see what you create, and look forward to new ideas.

Be safe, and have fun.

TB


----------

